# Valve on JBL CO2 cylinder won't open



## paulag (14 Dec 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm a newbie (to both the forum and planted tanks).

I've been assembling my JBL M602 CO2 Fertiliser today but I'm not getting any pressure. I've attached the pressure regulator to the external thread of the cylinder valve on the refillable 500g tank and closed the adjusting screw on the top. there was no hiss when it was attached but the connecting nut is firmly tightened with the spanner.

Next I have connected the solenoid valve to the mains and heard a click as it opened.

But when I try to open the cyliner valve (towards auf) it only moves a very small amount and the pressure indicators do not move. There is a nut below the knob - do I need to release this with a spanner to get it to open further? Or should it only move a small amount and there is a problem with the connection to the pressure regulator?

Any advice welcomed

Paula


----------



## Hoskins (14 Dec 2008)

When you open the main bottle valve in an anti clockwise direction the gauges should rotate to around 50psi and 1.5bar. If you are not getting a reading it suggests that either the bottle is empty or gas is not reaching the regulator.

If you remove the regulator and very slowley open the bottle valve, do you hear the rush of gas?.

If not you have a prolem with the main valve or an empty bottle.

If you hear the sound of rushing gas the problem is with the regulator.


----------



## paulag (14 Dec 2008)

Thanks - I don't hear the sound of rushing gas when I remove the regulator so it does sound like I have a problem with the main valve or an empty bottle. I'd be surprised if it was empty as the system came in a sealed box. How far should the main valve on the gas cylander rotate when I open it?

Paula


----------



## paulag (14 Dec 2008)

I've fixed the problem. I got a spanner and had a slight wiggle and tap of the nut underneath the cylinder valve and when I tried again the valve came open easily - it was just stuck. It's bubbling away happily now. Of course I have no plants (on order) so it needs turning off but at least I know it's working.

Paula


----------



## Simon D (15 Dec 2008)

Glad you fixed it.

I'm relatively new to the planted aquarium too and have just got a fire extinguisher set up. I don't consider myself to be heavy handed at all but in the last 4 days have managed to break one diffuser and one bubble counter. The diffuser fell off the CO2 line and landed on fairly soft carpet but still went crack. The BC broke in my hand as I tried to remove the Co2 line so as to swop the BC and check valve configuration. Luckily I've got a back up bubble counter and thanks to Aqua Essentials I had a new diffuser arrive on my door step the next day!


----------

